
How Developers Are Shaping the Future of Music - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_the_future_of_music_is_in_the_hands_of_develop.php#.TzvEWJMM6uA.hackernews
======
david_a_r_kemp
EMI Partnership Developer FAQ

\----------------------------

What’s the elevator pitch?

EMI is making some of its artists' content available via an API. Developers
can work with the content in a sandbox environment and propose ideas for
applications. If a proposal is taken forward, EMI will handle the tasks of
clearing the necessary rights and marketing the application. Revenues will be
shared between the developer, EMI, artists, The Echo Nest, music publishers
and any other rights holders.

I read this as EMI want me to take the risk of developing an application, and
then, if they think it's going to make money, they'll take it on and make
money out of it. Sounds like they're trying to apply the same model to
developers as they do to musicians.

